# Big Pine Key FL.



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Had a great time kayak fishing in the keys and catching an awesome tarpon on a Corky, incredible fight on light tackle.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That's awesome! I've been on Big Pine Key, but it has many many years ago. I'd love to go back. The pic of the tarpon in the air gives a whole new meaning to "Nice jump shot!"


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

My wife was in the the kayak with me taking the pictures and was glad she got a shot of one of his jumps, he came out twice over 8ft high.


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

Cool. That area is a great place for tarpon. I did some lobstering under the bridge. X in-laws had a house on BPK, spent July and August there catching lobster.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nice job.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Lived down there for 2.5 years. Love it but after while felt like I was in jail on an island.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catch and Pictures!


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome! Would love to do a similar trip, nice job!


----------



## spect80709 (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome pictures, nice job! One of my favorite places to Tarpon fish.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've caught allot of big Gulf tarpon, smaller tarpon on trout tackle and lures is on the bucket list.


----------

